# [2006] Ridge Tahoe



## myip (Jun 19, 2006)

I just got a confirmation of 2 bedroom in Ridge Tahoe.  Is there particular building or area that I should ask for?  Any building is close to the swimming pool.  I will be travelling with a 2.5 years old toddler.  We will there for 4th of July.  Will I be able to see the firework?


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Ridge Tahoe*

Did you exchange with RCI or II?


----------



## myip (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Ridge Tahoe*

II - flex exchange.


----------



## teepeeca (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Ridge Tahoe*

Should say on your reservation form which building you will be in.  They have several swimming pools---are you thinking about the pool in the main clubhouse?

Don't think that you will be able to see the fireworks from the Ridge.  (We have a "special" place to view the fireworks, without having to contend with all of the traffic.)

Have been up to Lake Tahoe for the last 6+ years, using timeshares.

E-mail me privately if I might be able to give you more info.

Tony


----------



## myip (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Ridge Tahoe*

The reservation doesn't tell me which building my exchange is.  I called the resort, they won't tell me the building since I am an exchanger.  They say it is subject to availability.  Any specific building that I should request at the Ridge Tahoe.

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## debraxh (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Ridge Tahoe*

Everyone has their own opinions on which units are best.  I liked the Naegle units in summer because of the huge decks with BBQ.  

If this link works, here's a map of the resort:
http://www.resortrealtyllc.com/map_of_ridge_resorts.pdf

The same site also has floor plans. Have you read the reviews?

I doubt that you can see fireworks from there since it's so far up the hill.


----------



## myip (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Ridge Tahoe*

The sitemap is exactly what I am look for.

Thank you...


----------



## mitchandjeanette (Oct 25, 2010)

*Ridge Tahoe Floor Plans*

It looks like they are no longer on their website..  Does anyone have them or can point me in the right direction to find them?


----------



## mitchandjeanette (Oct 29, 2010)

mitchandjeanette said:


> It looks like they are no longer on their website..  Does anyone have them or can point me in the right direction to find them?


Found them if anyone is interested.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 29, 2010)

If the reservation doesn't list a washer/dryer combo, then you'll be in the Terrace building. It's the only building with units that don't have washer/dryer combo's. Otherwise, the two times we've been to the Ridge on I.I. exchanges we've been in the Plaza building. 

It seems to me from the exchange opportunities I've seen online at Interval, most of the units made available from The Ridge have been in the Terrace building. But, I've been looking with a relatively low value week. The two times we've been in the Plaza building we exchanged a higher value week.

If you click the photo it will take you to our most recent photo album from The Ridge.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 29, 2010)

Doug, I hate to tell you this, but the OP took this trip in 2006.


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 29, 2010)

As an FYI to anybody looking for more current info on this resort:
I was there a couple of weeks ago on a II Getaway exchange.  The confirmation indicated no washer/dryer so I assumed I would be in the Terrace building.  However, we were in one of the Naegle buildings at the top of the hill; a fabulous unit with large patio, and washer dryer.  They are in the process of refurbishing everything and the Naegles are the last ones to be done.  They had a model set up but I don't think they are scheduled to be done until after ski season.  The Tower was being completed while we were there.  I really liked the large 2 BR condo we were in. The only negative was the old out-dated fixtures so once they upgrade everything, they will be very nice.  

Sue


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 30, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Doug, I hate to tell you this, but the OP took this trip in 2006.



I guess they don't need to see any pics then.


----------

